# 97 ford f150 reinforcement???????



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm a newbie here, but have really enjoyed the abundance of information available. I have a 97 f150 that I would like to make into a plow truck, but every shop I've been to says that they can't mount a plow because the frame is too weak or that they will only mount a little thing that won't do me any good. I was wondering if anyone has or knows how you could reinforce the frame to handle a 8 foot commercial plow. I know that I will have to upgrade the suspension among other things on the truck, but that isn't hard. If you have any ideas please reply. Thanks again for all the valuable info.

Scott


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a western unimount on my 95 f150. No problem!


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

The 97 is when they went to the new sissy body style and change the frame. I can't find a trust worthy shop in my area that will mount anything on it except for the light weight plow your own driveway only rigs. I would up grade to another 250 but this is paid off and I know the truck.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

i run a 7.5 curtis,wieghs 750 pounds.no issues so far,and there alot of guys on here that run v-plows on there half tons.


----------



## mikespenny (Dec 23, 2009)

Its a issue of you can mount it buuut....
Its basically a liability issue for them, if your: frame cracks/spring breaks/something else suspension fails, while driving down the road, and you injury someone, when the insurance comapny finds out that someone installed a plow setup onto a vehicle that is not rated for it, then the shop becomes liable.
If you buy it then you can try to have an independent shop install it.
Rancherman, the 97+ f150's are a bit beefier than the OBS style, suspension wise and frame wise. I think the frames on the 150's are 1 mil or so thinner than the 250/350 frame. Hell the newer half tons are rated for what my 250 can tow/haul.
Since the frames on trucks are heat treated(thats why they are a ***** to drill) anytime you weld to them you risk heat stressing them and cracks can form later. Boxing the frame on a non-DD off road rig is one thing, but the stresses of day to day driving may make them fail.
Personally i'd suggest getting an older f250 for a work only truck.


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

I appreciate all the help guys. I decided to not even worry about it and just get another f250. It just sucks because the 150 is paid for. Anyway I thank you all.


----------

